# Tarus Pt 92 5 inch stainless



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

I went out shooting yesterday with a friend and shot his Tarus pt 92 5inch stainless and really liked it. He is looking to do a trade or a cheap sale to purchase a compact. My question is for anyone is owns this gun what are your thoughts on dependability and over fit and finish after a couple years please no Tarus haters just straight up knowledge of this gun. Thanks Gary


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Gary,

I own the PT92 in all black and have never had an issue with it to date. I just got back from the range yesterday and had no misfires, FTF, or stovepipes. I consider it to be the best pistol I own. I really cannot speak to how well the finish holds up as i have only put about 250 rounds thorough mine so far. Based on what I have seen so far, reliability is very good and I would not be afraid to trade or buy for it. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Mike


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought a used PT92 last October - an older model made in 1986. Since I've had it, I've put close to 4,000 rounds through it. There have been no failures or breakdowns, with the exception of some operator errors. As long as I clean it once in a while (and even if I don't) it keeps shooting and is more accurate than I am. :smt023


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

i absolutely loved mine, its dead accurate, good weight like the beretta 92, i personally feel the safety was placed in a better area too, my favorate pistol.......till it broke lol but i would recomend it, just check the hammer locks! haha


----------



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks guys I really did like the gun and I have had good luck with several older Tarus revolvers. I now am looking at getting something a little smaller to replace my new Ruger SR9 I just bought. I made the mistake of letting my better half shoot several clips threw it and now she has claimed it. I'm thinking of a Taurus PT111 Millennium Pro 9mm Stainless does anyone have any first hand knowledge of this gun. I would like the good bad and ugly, but please not hearsay or Tarus haters. Thanks Gary


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not have the PT92 but I do have the PT100 (.40 cal). I have had ZERO issues with it. The finish has held up very well. I would guess around 3000 through it and it still looks 98%. Buy it and a CC gun. :smt033


----------



## Zack23 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a pt100 also and have never had any problems with function or the finish. :smt023


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

gmounce said:


> Thanks guys I really did like the gun and I have had good luck with several older Tarus revolvers. I now am looking at getting something a little smaller to replace my new Ruger SR9 I just bought. I made the mistake of letting my better half shoot several clips threw it and now she has claimed it. I'm thinking of a Taurus PT111 Millennium Pro 9mm Stainless does anyone have any first hand knowledge of this gun. I would like the good bad and ugly, but please not hearsay or Tarus haters. Thanks Gary


I've never had the opportunity to shoot a PT111, but the only issues I've had with my Millenium Pro .45 were traced to a bad batch of ammo. It's got close to 500 rounds through it (only about a month old) with no FTF or FTE with GOOD ammo.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I just came to the Taurus forum to ask about this gun. I went to the LGS yesterday and they had a very littly used one in the cabinet. He was asking 439 for it used 2 clips. It is very nice and in very good shape. No visible wear on the ramp, what little there is of one. no gunk or brass in the action. Works smooth, however 439 for used seems out of line to me. Am I wrong. I like the feel but is I would only have to pay 20 bucks more for a new one with a warranty well you know. What should I offer the guy?

RCG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> I like the feel but is I would only have to pay 20 bucks more for a new one with a warranty well you know.


Taurus' lifetime warranty is transferable.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is? Thank you for that information. I truly appreciate it!! I like gun sites.

RCG


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

i finaly fixed my stainless 92.....amazing weapon, i own over 30 weapons, and overall its my favorate, yeah its a 5" , but heck good leather holster, you cant even feel it on your belt. dead accurate, good feel in the hand, have never had it stovepipe , FTF, FTE, or anything, plus it fires as fast as you can pull the trigger, i put out 15 rounds faster then my buddies glock yesterday, GET IT! lol


----------

